# G Major Noise Gate



## musicguy123 (May 1, 2011)

I have a 5150 ii now. I am looking at options for gates, I own the isp decimator(most basic one), and a boss ns 2. I cant figure out how to run the boss ns 2 in the fx loop without a volume drop, so I geuss I have two questions:

1. Anyone know how to properly run a boss ns 2 in the 5150 fx loop?
2. Will the G major 1 unit I am getting next weekend have a strong enough gate to cut the waterfall hiss when used in the fx loop? 

Thanks


----------



## raximkoron (May 4, 2011)

If you're planning on rockin' some raging metal with the 5150, I can say the G-Major's noise gate won't be enough... not from my experience anyway.


----------



## eaeolian (May 4, 2011)

Hmm. I use the G-Major gate with my Triple Rec with no issues, but a 5150 might be noisier...


----------



## DaveCarter (May 6, 2011)

I dont think the G Maj gate is up to much, especially if youre boosting the 5150. I personally have the Decimator G-String version in the X-pattern across the preamp, then an NS-2 between my compressor and boost...I think, its been a while since I wired it all up! XD That setup works great for me though, since I can ignore the G Maj's gate. What you could try is using the NS-2 in the X-pattern (plenty of diagrams if you search for it) and maybe the Decimator before the preamp, that should definitely kill any unwanted noise without having to use the G Maj's gate.


----------



## Blasphemer (May 10, 2011)

With the 5150II (my amp, too), you'll want to run the NS or the G-String out front. It'll kill the hiss, and it wont degrade your preamp tone at all, which it would in the loop.


----------



## drmosh (May 11, 2011)

In my experience (live setting, ENGL powerball + G-major) the noisegate in the g-major wasn't up to par. I bought a separate noise gate to put in front of the input


----------



## L1ght (Dec 29, 2011)

Could someone tell me how to work this stupid noise gate thing? When I press the noise gate button it just kills everything. I don't know how to adjust it, and then set it.


----------



## Alan234 (Jan 1, 2012)

L1ghtChaos said:


> Could someone tell me how to work this stupid noise gate thing? When I press the noise gate button it just kills everything. I don't know how to adjust it, and then set it.



er it would help if you said what noise gate you have and what setup your running through, 
put your threshold on 0 and work your way up until the tone is still full but the backround noise has gone down


----------

